# Suche Laptop für ca. 200 Euro



## Tecchannel (13 August 2006)

Hi
ich suche ein Laptop für ca. 200 Euro es sollte in etwa 1,5 Ghz haben 256MB Arbeitsspeicher und 30Gb Festplatte wären ideal und es sollte noch voll funktionsfähig sein. Wäre klasse wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen könnte!

Mfg TC


----------



## seeba (14 August 2006)

Tecchannel schrieb:


> Hi
> ich suche ein Laptop für ca. 200 Euro es sollte in etwa 1,5 Ghz haben 256MB Arbeitsspeicher und 30Gb Festplatte wären ideal und es sollte noch voll funktionsfähig sein. Wäre klasse wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen könnte!
> 
> Mfg TC


Vergiss es.


----------



## Krombacher_Pilz (14 August 2006)

Tecchannel schrieb:


> Hi
> ich suche ein Laptop für ca. 200 Euro es sollte in etwa 1,5 Ghz haben 256MB Arbeitsspeicher und 30Gb Festplatte wären ideal und es sollte noch voll funktionsfähig sein. Wäre klasse wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen könnte!
> 
> Mfg TC


Wenn Du welche findest, am besten in schwarz und der Aufschrift ThinkPad, dann bring mir auch mal so fünf Stück mit...

MfG
Stevie


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 August 2006)

Tecchannel schrieb:


> ...Laptop für ca. 200 Euro es sollte in etwa 1,5 Ghz haben 256MB Arbeitsspeicher und 30Gb Festplatte...


So etwas sollte doch bei eBay zu finden sein, oder?

Ich suche ein 17" WUXGA, fast neu, für ca. max. 1399,-€. Hatte auch schon ein Sony VGN-BX197XP (B-Ware von Händler) mit Sofortkauf im Visier, hatte jedoch etwas zu lange gezögert. Gibt es eigentlich auch irgendwo 17" UXGA (1600x1200), wäre mir viel lieber?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## maxi (22 August 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> So etwas sollte doch bei eBay zu finden sein, oder?
> 
> Ich suche ein 17" WUXGA, fast neu, für ca. max. 1399,-€. Hatte auch schon ein Sony VGN-BX197XP (B-Ware von Händler) mit Sofortkauf im Visier, hatte jedoch etwas zu lange gezögert. Gibt es eigentlich auch irgendwo 17" UXGA (1600x1200), wäre mir viel lieber?
> 
> ...


 
Falls du damit keien 3D Spiele machst.
M3438G Siemens.


----------

